# RIPPLE top (k)



## lefthandedrn (Jan 21, 2013)

http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2268


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have downloaded this and thanks for sharing.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

beautiful,light top......thanks for sharing. I have been looking for a loose fitting sleeveless top, and this is perfect!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you, I downloaded this pattern, it is very pretty.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, too. Downloaded....will be great for Florida summer! Maggie


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I like the fact that it says 'easy'.
Dian


----------



## Lswise53 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern, its such a pretty summer top, Tessa28


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks, I downloaded the pattern.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

lefthandedrn said:


> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2268


THANK you, It is just what I've been looking for....... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## zasu (Mar 4, 2013)

Than you - lovely!


----------

